# Any bikey brothers and sisters here?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I read before that Sunstar was a rider. Speaking of which where is she now a days? Well just wondering how many of you all ride? 

I see Guile is a rider. I know Sunstar is a rider. CallKenny and his mate is a rider.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I love to ride my Raleigh Deore DX


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh swwwwhhheaaaatt!

Just got word of the Trek Portland 2011 model.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/urban/portland/portland/

Nice looking model and it's good too that our dollar is high right now.  A solid good daily commuter.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice looking bike and price isn't too bad. I was looking at some of the other models since I'm more of a mountain biker. It's unbelievable that some cost as much as a good motorcycle.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

KevD said:


> Nice looking bike and price isn't too bad. I was looking at some of the other models since I'm more of a mountain biker. It's unbelievable that some cost as much as a good motorcycle.


Yah I've seen some Scott MTB's at $9999 USD. Gucci sweeet bike but for the price it's just too high for me. For that price I'd rather get a Optibike Ebike which is the same price.

The thing about bikes is the fitness thing for me. Having been driving for almost 2 decades and gotten out of shape a lot I decided to ride more for fitness and the side benefit of it being able to get me from point A to B while staying fit. I can't stand being stuck in a tin can in a traffic jam for hours and cars mostly are confined to the asphalt in the city roads so I can't drive off on the sidewalk and keep moving if I was in a traffic jam. Many a times I've wanted to park the car in the traffic jam and pay a motor bike rider for a ride. >__<;;

There is a guy out in I think Germany or Belgium that made a motorcycle bicycle that you have to pedal while riding able to reach IIRC 100mph (m not k). Runs off petrol and I think you have to spin to 10kph to start the bike. Love the idea of getting exercise while in motion. If I could or knew how I'd modify my car to do that with a hand pedal and leg pedal with hand pedal disengage if I was driving around in non straight aways.

Anyways drifting a bit from the main thing. From what I read if you can find a 2010 Trek Portland as it is IIRC ~$1500 USD but higher quality parts then the 2011 model which went down a little on the quality.

I find if you plan on keeping the bike spend the money on it and bikes less then $1000 while good don't last as long as the compromise is in the parts. My custom MTB back in the day was about 3 times that amount and it holds up on the reliablity side of things. If you ride all season like some folks I know they got the stamina of a alaskan husky and lungs of an ox but some guys end up spending $500-1000/season for parts and accessories replacement.

Ice Spiker tungsten carbide 2 x 306pieces studded tires are expensive ;; $200/pair but known to goat up a sheeted ice hill where cars would have a hard time doing that and to my knowledge you can't drive a car with chain or studded tires in the city.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/article2340.html

Winter tire review

www.optibike.com
Best of the Ebikes in design... nice.... and still just about carryable should you un out of jiuce something you cna't do with a car solo without having some mates around.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Neko,

Please don't write posts that long. Keep them short, sweet and to the point otherwise I may or may not respond 

Since I've never owned a car, biking is my main mode of transportation. I don't ride all year and especially when the roads are nasty with snow, ice, slush or a combination of the 3. I do like a good ride in the winter when the sun is shining, the roads are dry and temperature is around 20F.

It used to take me almost an hour to get to work via the TTC. I got tired of that quickly and starting riding to work. That only took about 15 minutes but it was mostly downhill. After an 11 hour shift, climbing that hill on Don Mills Rd. between York Mills and Sheppard was brutal until I eventually got used to it.

I paid a lot of money for my Deore DX about 16 years ago and have never had a problem with it. As long as I do some basic maintenance on it from time to time, it rides just like new  I've never really even considered looking at another bike, at least not until this one breaks down. It'll probably outlast me 

E-bikes are interesting but for the price, I'd rather go with a scooter or a full on motorcycle.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Flaming bike rider.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The bike I ride......


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cargobiking.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/on-the-road-again/

Some bikey goodness


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I do mountain bike (single track and downhill) and a bit of cross country.

I'd consider biking to work if we had a change/shower area.

Started just to help get in shape, ended up finding a passion during those long snowless summer months (I basically live to ski).

Currently the proud owner of a Giant XTC 29er II and Glory 09.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No bike per say, but I dilligently watch "SONS OF ANARCHY"


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I used to be a bike person... I say used to, as currently my fisher mtb, and specialized roadie are hanging in the garage at my parents place. I keep meaning to bring them here, but we have so little space... 

I need to get on that.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

df001 said:


> I used to be a bike person... I say used to, as currently my fisher mtb, and specialized roadie are hanging in the garage at my parents place. I keep meaning to bring them here, but we have so little space...
> 
> I need to get on that.


Hehe.. sell them and get a Dahon roadie or a Bike Friday 9spd touring or 9spd roadie model. 

They all fold small and Bike Friday has one IIRC with a full 27 gears. 

http://www.dahon.com/folding-bicycles
http://www.dahon.com/bikes/2011/speed-tr 24spd
http://www.dahon.com/bikes/2011/vector-x27h 27spd

http://www.bikefriday.com/bicycles/road/1266

Check out the 'Tikit' model from Bike Friday. From what I've read the locking is solid and having about a 2-3 second folding/unfolding time is amazing. Like if you needed to run from zombies or something  it unfolds to action quickly.





 -Tikit in action.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> No bike per say, but I dilligently watch "SONS OF ANARCHY"


Hmmm? I don't get your reference. Could you explain that please?


----------



## itsru (Oct 15, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> No bike per say, but I dilligently watch "SONS OF ANARCHY"


After moving to canada i live vicariously through that show (sadly its taken a horrible turn).. I was approached by a few gangs (ofcourse I just never showed)..

I ride when Im in warmer climates lol - Ive owned many bikes but heres my latest bike I owned in FL and sold over winter '10 - http://www.itsru.com/galleries/

Just too few 'riding' months

P.S. none of my photography galleries are upto date - too busy working on startups and no time to update


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hmmm? I don't get your reference. Could you explain that please?


http://www.fxnetwork.com/shows/originals/soa/


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

No bike for me this past summer, first year without one since 1986 

Was Strictly a Honda rider, Honda and their ridiculous powerhouse set up can kiss my ass 

Perhaps a new Kawi will be under my tree 

Some of my bikes:





































And my bike alarm


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I ride a 06 Kawasaki 636

Infact I rode it to work today. Sorry no pics on this computer to upload.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bantario said:


> And my bike alarm


Looks like you need 2 panniers able to take 60lbs min. each before factoring in any extra kit you wanna carry with you. Nice woofies.  Bull Mastifs? Looking cute together.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

haven't touched a bike in years...but I used to


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Found a sweet desert camo motif bike setup.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=28556&start=15

Niiiiiiiice!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Another reason to have a bike camera.





 already.


----------

